# Do we need an aluminium warning sign on the bikes for Italy?



## esperelda (Sep 17, 2010)

Hi,
Just been trying to find out on the net if we need to buy an aluminium sign for the bikes, for travelling in Italy, we currently have a plastic one.

Most of the websites, including RAC, don't mention the panel having to be aluminium but the Caravan Club does say it has to be aluminium.

Is there a definitive answer?

Many thanks[fade]


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I think when referring to an aluminium sign, it means the rectangular red & white diagonal striped warning sign that has to be displayed in Italy if you have a bike rack or similar at the back end?

like

this


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

I think you are confusing the warning triangle and the square bike rack plate. The latter, it is said, must be aluminium ( actually, it must be reflective or have reflectors)

As far as I know there is no need to have a specifically aluminium warning triangle; anything that stands up in gusty winds produced by passing traffic and is bright and clear would be fine. 

Both of ours ( 2 needed for Spain for example) are metal but I don't think they are aluminium.

G


----------



## esperelda (Sep 17, 2010)

Duh - I didn't mean to put 'warning triangle' in the question, well spotted Grizzly. I was thinking square but wrote triangle - I hate getting old!!


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

If you are talking about the square sign for use on a bike rack the Italian law says, 
'Article 164, paragraph 9 of the Code must match the type shown in Figure V.3 and must have a minimum area of 2500 cm². This surface should be covered with reflective material stripes alternating red and white arranged at 45 °. 2. The panel referred to in paragraph 1 shall be visible both day and night. To this end, on the surface of the panel, normally consists of sheet metal, must be applied reflective film of class 2, for both the white stripes that for the red ones.'

Basically it means that the plastic version sold by Fiamma does not meet the standard. However, this summer, just to pass the time we checked out what was being used on the Italian motorways. Most vehicles that needed to had a board of one sort or the other on the back. (The only vehicle that we saw without was a Brit van.) Furthermore over 50% of the boards we saw in use were of the non-reflective sort. 

The boards are much more commonly used these days compared with a few years ago.

If you are talking about a triangle then any one with the euro approval mark on it will do as they are accepted across Europe as far as I can tell.
Edit - not the triangle then


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Esperalda

I would stick with the one you have already. If you display a sign I very much doubt if any Polizia Stradale officer is going to stop you and get out his magnifying glass.

If you are concerned about peace of mind, have a look here.

http://www.agentfiamma.co.uk/fiamma-carry-bike-alu-plastic-signal.html

It clearly states that a plastic sign is "_a legal requirement in most European countries_" and since Fiamma is an Italian company that would be good enough for me - even though the further details about the aluminium version seem to suggest that it, rather than the plastic one, is required in Italy.

Dave


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

i bought my aluminium one from towsure
http://www.towsure.com/product/Fiamma_Rear_Warning_Sign


----------



## uncleswede (Apr 16, 2010)

Not wishing to hijack this thread but does the Italian aluminium warning sign regulation apply to rear-mounted cycles only? We have a Fiamma backbox and we're going to Italy this winter. Does anyone know for sure if that need the aluminium warning sign? We have a plastic one...
Cheers
CD


----------



## Morcko (Nov 25, 2013)

Hi,did 9wks touring Italy this year ,as of not being sure about warning plate and not wanting any kind of agro ,we bought one from brownhills ,
But all the time there we saw only a couple of vans with the alluminium ones on ,talking to other foreign campers they were unaware the plastic ones didn,t meet italian requirements,,we decided as we were Brits abroad it would be a good idea to acquire one ,,enjoy your trip either way you decide ,,,,Les,,


----------



## MYFANWY1 (May 9, 2011)

Hi there, we just done 3 weeks doing the Italian lakes, we got a plastic one. Nobody said anything to us,we went to a few motorhome shops when we were there and they don't even sell aluminium ones,so does that tell you something. I got a new plastic board for my mate for 5euro while I was there. Go for it.
Eddie.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

uncleswede said:


> Not wishing to hijack this thread but does the Italian aluminium warning sign regulation apply to rear-mounted cycles only? We have a Fiamma backbox and we're going to Italy this winter. Does anyone know for sure if that need the aluminium warning sign? We have a plastic one...
> Cheers
> CD


I think it applies to everything that sticks out beyond the rear of the vehicle, bike rack or box, whatever.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

uncleswede said:


> Not wishing to hijack this thread but does the Italian aluminium warning sign regulation apply to rear-mounted cycles only? We have a Fiamma backbox and we're going to Italy this winter. Does anyone know for sure if that need the aluminium warning sign? We have a plastic one...
> Cheers
> CD


To be 100% legal in Italy, you will need a fully reflective one and usually these are aluminium.
The plastic variety usually only have reflectors fitted on the four corners.
Incidentally, earlier this summer I purchased an aluminium marker board from ebay, and there is also a legal problem with that one. 
It is under size!
If you do a proper google search, you will find that along with the need for full reflection to comply for Italy, there are also minimum measurements for the marker board.
Having said that, I bet many people use a plastic one with out problems, but you never know.
I would imagine that for Italy your back box will certainly protrude far enough to require a marker.


----------



## hblewett (Jan 28, 2008)

We have an aluminium, fully reflective board which complies with the Italian standards - and it says so on the board itself.

The only reason for being such a goody-goody is that I forgot to put our plastic one in the van the first time we went to Italy  I had to drive in Italy until I found one, and while doing so passed two police cars - fortunately both were too busy with the incident they were dealing with to notice my transgression! 

The biggest shock was that the motorhome dealer I went to only stocked the aluminium board - at 30 euros, compared £5 for the plastic board I had left at home.


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

Like lots of folks looked it up and got the aluminium one before we went but its one of those rules that no one seems to bother about, 
I suppose there is an element of them being more durable but if your happy not to bother don't think there will be an issue,


----------

